# Weird invert? 7-8dpo



## MrS. MaBrEy

Weird invert. Looks negative in the original I guess, but that invert is convincing.


----------



## justonemore31

Looks like a scratch


----------



## playgirl666

i also agree it looks like a scratch on the window, sorry x


----------



## Shortygirl21

Does this look like a positive I took it's at 12am and it was faint but after a half hour it got darker and kept getting darker


----------



## Shortygirl21

I couldn't figure out how to post something did I do it rigjt?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

No, you needed to start your own thread if you're looking for replies.

If that line was there within the time limit it looks positive, but if it wasn't in the time limit I would test again.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

This mornings looks weird to me too so it must just be line eyes. ☹️


----------



## justonemore31

Shortygirl21 said:


> Does this look like a positive I took it's at 12am and it was faint but after a half hour it got darker and kept getting darker
> View attachment 1059429

That looks like an evap honestly


----------



## justonemore31

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> This mornings looks weird to me too so it must just be line eyes. ☹️
> 
> View attachment 1059437

I'm not seeing anything


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm so sorry I'm not seeing anything :-(


----------

